# Celebrity MasterChef 2012



## Me76 (Aug 13, 2012)

I did do a search but couldn't see anything on this. 

Starts tonight on BBC 2 at 6.30pm.  Will anyone else be watching?


----------



## cesare (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't even seen any trailers! Yes, I guess I'll be watching it. Which celebrities?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool, I need another food program. I really miss Great British menu.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Gareth Gates, Jamie Theakston, Jenny Eclair and Cheryl Baker are names I have seen so far.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheryl baker is a proper old soak, so drunk in Sierra leone, she fell in her hotel swimming pool after breakfast and had to be rescued  should be entertaining to watch


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2012)

I shall be watching, for Emma Kennedy is on it and I love her.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2012)

ooh - and great british bake off is back this week, too.  

isn't august an odd time to start new series?  it's usually the autumn.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh god I'm so happy about Bake Off being back.

And that nice chef woman has another series. Wotsername. Louise something.

*edit* Lorraine Pascal!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 13, 2012)

6:30pm is a poor time. Why so early?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 6:30pm is a poor time. Why so early?


better than the 14.15 time it was on last year apparently, which explains why a whole series passed me by.

Bake off and Masterchef  - I will survive after the Olympics after all.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Bake off and Masterchef  - I will survive after the Olympics after all.


 
I said exactly the same thing at work today! 

Celebrity Masterchef is always comical in the first few rounds. It's mindboggling how extraordinarily little some of them know about food full stop, never mind for a person going on a cookery programme. Tessa Sanderson being baffled by an egg occasioned me a proper WTF moment.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, I shall be watching 
or rather I will be recording and waiting for the bloke not to be there so I can watch in peace


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh god I'm so happy about Bake Off being back.
> 
> And that nice chef woman has another series. Wotsername. Louise something.
> 
> *edit* Lorraine Pascal!


She's terrible, really hams it up for the camera - more so than the rest of them.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2012)

Aw, I like her. She is a tiny bit awkward/actory/staged so I think I know what you mean, though.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

There was some serious abuse of fish going on tonight. 
I loved the look of absolute bafflement on Gregg's face when Jamie Theakston loomed over and kisssed him.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jamie's pasta!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Was he the one that just sliced it up? Bless him.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Was he the one that just sliced it up? Bless him.


Yeah   Although I think it made sense rather than him pissing away the whole ten minutes trying to work out how to use the pasta machine.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Aw, I like her. She is a tiny bit awkward/actory/staged so I think I know what you mean, though.



I quite liked her alcoholic jellies in lemon skins last night, though that hidden tiger crouching zebra cake looked a hell of a faff.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> I quite liked her alcoholic jellies in lemon skins last night, though that hidden tiger crouching zebra cake looked a hell of a faff.


Oh god. She said it took a few minutes but it'd take me all bloody day.
The jellies were cute though.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh god. She said it took a few minutes but it'd take me all bloody day.
> The jellies were cute though.



Aye, me too, and I''m a serial cake baker   All in all though, I quite like her programmes mainly cos she's quite good at showing what she's doing.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 14, 2012)

I find Lorraine Pascale's insistence that everything she does is increcibly quick and easy really annoying - it clearly isn't! It's a massive faff! Cutting a prep montage down to 3 seconds does not mean it doesn't take half an hour in real life.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2012)

Lorraine Pascale reminds me of Jordan (a black version obv.) - probably why I don't like her programme (however irrational that is!) - although I watched that stripey cake thing with fascination despite myself.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, really? Why on earth does she remind you of her?


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Lol, really? Why on earth does she remind you of her?


 
Just facially - I wouldn't dream of calling her personal life into question! Even Mrs SFM agrees and she nearly always says I'm talking rubbish when I say someone looks like someone else!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Loll, well as long as it isn't her personality. 
When I watch next week's I shall see if I can see Jordan in her. So to speak.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Loll, well as long as it isn't her personality.
> When I watch next week's I shall see if I can see Jordan in her. So to speak.


 
Jordan used to have a big gap in her front teeth, too, until she got those dazzlingly Hollywood/horse veneers. So there's that, as well as short top lip. 
I'll have to join in the LP scrutiny next week. 

But for rightnowthisveryminute, a cuppa and some Celebrity Masterchef.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 15, 2012)

(((Javine)))


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2012)

Totally forgot to watch it today.


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of those offerings were pretty rough.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 15, 2012)

The tart making absolutely cracked me up. 

No doubt the right person left.


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, the tarts   None of them looked even edible, especially after watching them being made 

I agree, def the right decision for who to show the door.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 16, 2012)

Javine started off well but seems to be going backwards and Steve started off terribly and seems to be improving in leaps and bounds. 
Suppose it's all about how they do tomorrow, now.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2012)

Andi Peters. <3


----------



## Espresso (Aug 17, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Andi Peters. <3


 
You can have him as long as I get dibs on Mr Vickery!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 19, 2012)

Gregg Wallace just replied to me on Twitter *proud*


----------



## Espresso (Aug 19, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Gregg Wallace just replied to me on Twitter *proud*


Isn't that how he met the wife who's just left him?
You'll have to get some REALLY big spooooooooooooooooooooooooons if he wants you to make him some pudding.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

No-one watching this week?

George is really shit, he has to be out of it today.
I'm not sure if I love Emma or if she's really annoying.
Gareth reminds me of John Robb which isn't good, showed early promise but not impressed since.
Laila seems alright, not that confident early on but seems to be getting better.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2012)

when is this on? Can't believe i've not been watching


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

6.30pm, and on iplayer


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2012)

I love Emma. I hope she wins the whoooole thing.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had to avoid this thread since last Wednesday because I have at all points been at least a day behind but I am now on Monday's and just need to share that whenever George speaks I hear him reading The Emperor's New Clothes to me from my Red Storyteller box when I was about 6.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2012)

Gregg was on "Who do you think you are" tonight. Came across really well, I thought. 
The ancestors had a pretty torrid time of it, mind you. Blimey.


----------



## articul8 (Aug 22, 2012)

Gareth was treated harshly there - whatsherface's flatbreads puffed up like Puri and her curry was just big lumps of stuff with a shitload of coriander on it.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2012)

But you didn't taste it! Might have been yummy.
I expect they judged it overall anyway, rather than just on that one day. And although no one's stood out as bad this week, Emma's probably done best overall so far.


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2012)

I caught up with this week's this evening. Much better this week!


----------



## belboid (Aug 30, 2012)

Rebecca Romero was great value tonight - her face when doing that fish, magic


----------



## articul8 (Aug 31, 2012)

once Jenny Eclair went "celebrity" master chef was pushing it...


----------



## Espresso (Aug 31, 2012)

I think Rebecca was dead lucky she was up against a man who couldn't cook at all. It takes some serious application of dopiness to muck up grilling bacon, fer Gawd's sake. So she won because she could cook a salad. Heh. 

Michael looks to be about he best that we've seen so far.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 3, 2012)

They never mentioned that Cheryl Baker used to have her own cooking show on BBC1 - saturday mornings


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh yeah! I used to watch that. The coincidence of her name being Baker never seemed to stop being hilarious for me. 
Talk about easily pleased.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 3, 2012)

"Eggs n' Baker" ?


----------



## articul8 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am so in love with Zoe (Norn irish lass)


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Make the most then, I reckon she's gone tomorrow.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 6, 2012)

The three still left at this stage this week seem to be a cut above. If any of them had been in last week, Rachel Romero would have been hoiked out.
But yep. I reckon Miss Lovely Salmon Of The Fantastic Teeth is a goner tomorrow. Unless Danny or Cheryl actually manage to cook their own head.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 18, 2012)

This cake thing tonight is a bit bloody scary!


----------



## gosub (Sep 18, 2012)

seems more about appearance than taste


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2012)

I am salivating watching this.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 18, 2012)

I bet I would have loved the taste of all three of those cakes. They looked yum.


----------

